# What's a used Ariens 1128 pro model 924508



## larryb65 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello -
I'm in NH and looking to replace my Toro 824 from 2001. Someone (private person) is selling an Ariens 1128 pro model 924508 - Serial 000956 and wondering what this is worth. I believe it's been well maintained, they bought it used from a dealer (I think) and it has only an electric/battery start. I'm wondering what this may be worth? It's selling for $850 but still is probably somewhere from 2001-2004. I'm not sure about only having a battery start? And I'm wondering if the impeller shute can wear (have a gap) so it may not throw the snow so well (like my Toro is now).
I need to make some kind of decision very soon so any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

That's what they sell for here in Ontario,if it's in really good shape.
You'll have to get a float charger to keep the battery in good shape.
They are a fantastic machine.You won't be unhappy with an Ariens.


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

My new Ariens D28 (2106) is a one pull start and as long as it stays that way, I don't think ill ever plug the thing in.

"What To Look For When Buying A Used Snowblower"





Good luck. Love my new one but would really like to get and older one and recondition/rebuild it.


----------

